# Help getting .vhd file to new drive



## eWhy (Feb 8, 2020)

Here's where I'm at. My Tivo hard drive crashed. I purchased a new 1TB drive have it connected to my Windows 10 box as an empty drive E.

ggieseke helped my out by sending a .VHD file which is now on my windows desktop. 

I've been trying without much success to figure out how to get the .VHD to my E drive correctly so my Tivo recognizes it.

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You need to use the Windows program DVRBars to restore the .VHD image to the drive. But, you would need to delete that drive E:, erase the drive, leave it blank and just restore the image .VHD file to the drive.


----------



## eWhy (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks for the advice! I've made significant progress but I'm still stuck. I purchased a new drive and used that factory drive with DVRBars to load the image on the drive. Took a while via USB, but completed successfully. It booted my Tivo like a brand new unit which is farther than I got with the original drive that died. I went through the setup and go to loading the Tivo Service data. I completed Preparing, Connecting, Getting Info, Disconnecting just fine. As soon as it gets to Loading data, the unit reboots. I tried 3 times and it reboots in seemingly the same spot every time.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## eWhy (Feb 8, 2020)

So the plot thickens. I tried once again to initiate the Tivo. This time I went to advanced options, installer options and turned of MoCA. When I got to loading the Tivo service data, the Tivo did not reboot, the loading went all the way through the percentage count. However, at the very end, I got an error S03 and it did not complete. I tried twice with the same results.

Any ideas on what could be wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

eWhy said:


> So the plot thickens. I tried once again to initiate the Tivo. This time I went to advanced options, installer options and turned of MoCA. When I got to loading the Tivo service data, the Tivo did not reboot, the loading went all the way through the percentage count. However, at the very end, I got an error S03 and it did not complete. I tried twice with the same results.
> 
> Any ideas on what could be wrong?
> 
> Thanks.


A couple things to try.

One is to disconnect it from the internet for 3 to 4 days and allow it to do its own garbage collection.

The other thing would be to do a clear and delete everything and set it up anew again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eWhy (Feb 8, 2020)

False alarm! I kept playing around with it and now I'm rocking and rolling! 

ggieseke you da man! Thanks!

ThAbtO thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Your assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I am going to do this with a Premiere 4 and wonder how you did get it to work as I have not done the restore yet and wanted to be sure I do it right.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MPSAN said:


> I am going to do this with a Premiere 4 and wonder how you did get it to work as I have not done the restore yet and wanted to be sure I do it right.


You need to use the Windows program DVRBars to backup or restore.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> You need to use the Windows program DVRBars to backup or restore.


Yes, I got that but wondered what he did where it did not update then all was good.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It needs to be under Administrator user.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, and I will give it a try tomorrow AM as the image is a bit older and we will see if it updates! OH, we moved here from the Bay Area...Saratoga.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MPSAN said:


> we moved here from the Bay Area...Saratoga.


I am East bay.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

OH...not too far.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, perhaps 1/2 hr from SF.


----------

